# Just bought a set of Easton Circuits



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

The reviews seem good and the price seemed fair enough. I weigh about 185 and I seem to wear my wheels out in a season. Right now I have AC 420's with the bladed spokes. I'm not to crazy about them. They don't feel stiff enough. I was wondering if anyone could give me their feedback of the Easton circuits and what to expect.

WBC


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

Funny, I do what you did all of the time. Buy something then ask peoples opinions.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ya, Just lookin' for more feedback*



geraldatwork said:


> Funny, I do what you did all of the time. Buy something then ask peoples opinions.


I researched them and other wheels. Plus I know a guy that weighs 250 lbs and he likes them better than his pricey campy wheels. So I wanted to hear some more from happy or unhappy owners

WBC


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I've been riding my Velomax Circuits for 3 years, with ZERO problems.

And I mean, ZERO problems. I ride them in the winter as well. I finally got the hubs serviced for $30 this year for the first time. 

I can't say enough good things about these wheels. They are truly fantastic wheels, IMO.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> I've been riding my Velomax Circuits for 3 years, with ZERO problems.
> 
> And I mean, ZERO problems. I ride them in the winter as well. I finally got the hubs serviced for $30 this year for the first time.
> 
> I can't say enough good things about these wheels. They are truly fantastic wheels, IMO.


It's posts like this that help me justify my new purchase.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

They get great reviews here. How much did you pay for them.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

geraldatwork said:


> They get great reviews here. How much did you pay for them.


New $285 on Ebay .


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I absolutely love my Circuits!!! I have had mine for about a year and have had no problems with them. I weigh 215 pounds. I, too, used to have a set of AC 420's and did not like them nearly as well as my Circuits. They are great wheels for the money. I have bought and sold several wheelsets over the last year but I REFUSE to let my Circuits go.

The only thing I hate about the Circuits are the stickers which I removed. They look much better all black.


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Clydesdale weighs in...*

I'm 6'5", 250lbs and have been riding my Circuits for 2 years. Velomax/Easton found a way to build a very light but at the same time VERY solid wheelset. I only did a minor truing once, and to tell the truth that was because I was bored, not because it was necessary. At my size, the test of a wheel is lateral flex when I am out of the saddle trying to get up the North Georgia hills. These wheels are perfect.

I used to have a set of Orion's and liked those also, but not as much as the Circuits. 

The only knock on the Circuits is they only come in a Shimano hub, so as I shifted to Campy on my primary ride I can't use them. I thought I could use a conversion cassette, but called Velomax and they told me their is not enough clearance. Thinking this was the usual "lawyer talk", I bought a conversion cassette anyway to try it. They were right. Good thing Excel Sports takes returns!

Velomax/Easton did indicate they are in prototype with a Campy hub for the Circuit. In the meantime I'm riding Protons on that bike and will upgrade when the Campy version is available. 

BTW, they do look cool in black, but if you still want the stickers you can buy new Velomax or Easton stickers in the white letters on black background by calling Velomax directly. $1.50 per sticker.


----------



## Erotomaniac (Sep 17, 2005)

I bought a set from nashbar for 349.99 minus a 10% coupon. Didnt hear of any problems with them from many reviews I found on the net. Cant wait to try them out.


----------

